# New in Rome



## rochepi (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I am a spanish girl arrived in Rome a month and a half ago. I have met new people at work and my flatmates are really nice, but I would like to meet more new people to go out, have a gelato, or go shopping!!! (sales are really good here)Maybe we could make a group of people to do all these things, what do you say?

A presto!!

Rocio


----------

